# EMT Boots



## hocomedic (Jan 4, 2011)

I just recently joined a station and they require a steel toe black boot. I have a pair of awesome bates now, but their not steel toe. I really like bates and i always have so i wanted to know what would be the best steel toe boot for EMS. I'm open to all brands, but i need a nice boot for under $200.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't wear steel toes as the air ambulance does not require them.  I have a pair of repro WWII (russet brown) Corcoran jump boots that I wear while on duty.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 5, 2011)

My favorites so far have been Haix boots. May have to look around to find some under $200. In 10 years theyve been the only ones I can take off after 24+ hours of wear and my feet dont hurt. They also have a refurb program for older boots to make them nearly new.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 5, 2011)

I usually wear Converse Tac boots, and I believe they make a composite safety toe boot (which meets all requirements for steel toe and is lighter)


----------



## djm0219 (Jan 5, 2011)

I just bought a pair of the Bates Ultra Lite 5 inche composite toe boots and they have been extremely comfortable from day 1. The composite toe meets the requirements for a "steel toe" with a lot less weight and they were under 80 dollars. Their item number is SP594 FWIW.


----------



## hocomedic (Jan 5, 2011)

aight thanks guys i have to check with my department about the whole steel toe situation because i think they have to be steel, not composite. It sucks because i can find more nice composite toe boots then steel toe.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jan 5, 2011)

hocomedic said:


> aight thanks guys i have to check with my department about the whole steel toe situation because i think they have to be steel, not composite. It sucks because i can find more nice composite toe boots then steel toe.



I'm in Howard County MD as well, and I wear the 5.11 ATAC Shield boots. As far as I know these are 100% OK with their composite safety toe.  They are comfortable as hell for my foot, and the side-zip is very nice (YKK zippers are bulletproof).  They even came with a ticket attached for a free pair of 5.11 socks, which are great.  Just padded enough, and whatever elasticizer they use is perfect - the socks don't cut off my circulation, but I almost never have to tug them up, they just don't fall down.


----------



## hocomedic (Jan 5, 2011)

yea ive been lookin at those i just want to check with my station first before i drop the money on them


----------



## djm0219 (Jan 5, 2011)

hocomedic said:


> aight thanks guys i have to check with my department about the whole steel toe situation because i think they have to be steel, not composite.



I can't imagine that that would be true since the composites meet or exceed the ANSI requirements for protection. Older policies may have been written to say steel but it was likely done before there were other options available.


----------



## spike91 (Jan 5, 2011)

Check out LApolicegear.com. I just saw a pair of nice steel toes with the zipper up the side for 30 bucks in the clearance area, was thinking about getting a pair for myself.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jan 5, 2011)

djm0219 said:


> I can't imagine that that would be true since the composites meet or exceed the ANSI requirements for protection. Older policies may have been written to say steel but it was likely done before there were other options available.



Yeah, composites are much better. If your foot gets run over with a steel toe boot, you can get your toes cut off, whereas with composite toes the boot will shatter and they may only be crushed, leading to the possibility of recovery.


----------



## reaper (Jan 5, 2011)

Most boot companies no longer use steel toe. Most have gone to composite for safety reasons. Electrocution being the main one!

They are also using composite shanks now too.


----------



## MidwestFF (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a 2 pair of 5.11 boots that I love. One pair is a standard tow, and the other is a composite safety toe (http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm?pID=6074), current price is south of $150.00, and I have always been happy with the merchant.


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again... Globe FootGear 10" Quad-Certified Technical Rescue, Wildland, EMS Liquid Splash Speed Lace Boot, NFPA.

More expensive: Yes. More comfortable: Yes.

http://www.globefiresuits.com/footgear/products-and-solutions/technical-10in-zipper-speed-lace.aspx

http://www.thefirestore.com/store/p...ms_liquid_splash_zipper_speed_lace_boot_nfpa/


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jan 6, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again... Globe FootGear 10" Quad-Certified Technical Rescue, Wildland, EMS Liquid Splash Speed Lace Boot, NFPA.
> 
> More expensive: Yes. More comfortable: Yes.
> 
> ...



Wow, and I thought the HAIX boots were pricey.  Those look like they're almost tough enough to wear into a working fire, but I'm dubious about them being worth more than twice as much as my beloved 5.11s.

While we are on the topic of boots, does anyone know the difference between the 5.11 ATAC Shield boots, which now appear to be discontinued, and the 5.11 Station boot w/ Safety Toe?  They are the same price and look almost identical.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 6, 2011)

I could imagine it would be a little difficult for me to find steel toe boots. It's hard to find them in womens and I wear a 5 in boys. >.>


----------



## hocomedic (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for every bodies impute but i decided on a pair of REDWING 6690. The reason for this is because i didn't want to buy a pair of boots of the internet because i cant try them on and all boot companies have slightly different sizes, also my left foot is 10 wide and my right foot is 10.5 wide. There was a local REDWING store where i could actually see them and try them on. They have an aluminium toe that is up to spec, water prof, and they have an electrical hazard rating. They are also very comfortable. I paid $160 at their store, great boot. 

Heres a pic of my boots.


----------



## reaper (Jan 6, 2011)

Worst choice to make!

Redwings are crappy boots. They are not the redwing of old. They are cheap made and their EMS boots fall apart fast.


----------



## hocomedic (Jan 6, 2011)

if that happens then ill take them back cause its a thing that they do, if it falls apart i get new boots. My brother had these for about 2 years and wears them every day and has had no problems


----------



## Seaglass (Jan 7, 2011)

LilRay said:


> I could imagine it would be a little difficult for me to find steel toe boots. It's hard to find them in womens and I wear a 5 in boys. >.>



Might not be as hard as you think. It's actually not been much of an issue for me. There are a lot of women in public safety in my area, so stores take care to stock smaller men's sizes.


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 7, 2011)

reaper said:


> Worst choice to make!
> 
> Redwings are crappy boots. They are not the redwing of old. They are cheap made and their EMS boots fall apart fast.



I used to work in the port, my redwings lasted about 6 years and 4 soles. they where the redwings of old though, 100% leather upper, single layer 8". but for being sooo simple they where hands down the most comfortable boots I have owned to date. I am currently in haix X1.


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 7, 2011)

dixie_flatline said:


> Wow, and I thought the HAIX boots were pricey.  Those look like they're almost tough enough to wear into a working fire, but I'm dubious about them being worth more than twice as much as my beloved 5.11s.



They actually are, if you can keep a reasonable distance from the fire. They are virtually identical to another Globe model that _is_ rated for structural firefighting; I believe the only differences are that these are 2" shorter and lack the thermal insulation layer. But the exterior is virtually the same on both models, including the same flame-resistant leather and other features.

http://www.globefiresuits.com/footgear/products-and-solutions/structural-12in-zipper-speed-lace.aspx

Personally, I'm not too keen on the idea of a lace-up structural firefighting boot. Even with the zipper laced in I think it'd take longer to get them on. On the other hand, I guess having laces means the boot can be tighter than a slip-on boot, and I do like my boots tight...

Any of you guys in Howard County, if you want to see the boot I mentioned earlier in person, let me know and I'll come by your station. They really are pretty comfortable. They used to claim that they're just as comfortable as athletic sneakers. Other than the fact that they weigh a lot more, I think the claim was fairly accurate.

I do have two complaints about this boot, though. First, I wish it had a built-in side zipper instead of a lace-in zipper. Second, the tongue is very wide and has to be either folded over on itself, or tucked halfway around my calf on both sides to get the boot zipped up tight.


----------



## AustinNative (Jan 8, 2011)

I got a pair of Haix X-1s for X-mas, and they were extremely comfortable the very first day.


----------

